# Any 2210 Owners here?



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I've had mine since September. No complaints so far (30 hrs). Have not experienced the top-link plate leak that some owners of the early models have complained about on some of the other sites.

The 3 cylinder Yanmar diesel is sweet. Seems really good on fuel.

The four wheel drive is great - no traction problems with the Turf Tires in the mud or snow so far. I'm also pleased with the 62" MMM and FEL. Installed a toothbar on the FEL. Made a "homemade" ballast/lawn roller that attaches to the 3 point hitch -- gives me about 380lbs of ballast with my 50lb wheel weights.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

MowHoward2210,

I dont have a 2210, but i have a 4100 is that ok? at first glance
my thoughts on you ballast total was too light!! Your owners manual gives some good ranges based on different setups. For example if you load your tires with Calcium Chloride, and how much you need to make up the difference. You need to match the lifting capability of your FEL, and then add some more!! 
Your 3 pt can lift over 700 lbs , and I think your FEL is around 600lbs lift? I would say at least 700 lbs total, that can be wheel weights, loaded tires, and ballast box combination...you could go more with no ill effect. It makes the machine a better digger as well...

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=12010>

Ducati996


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I've seen the ranges in FEL manual, and realize technically I'm a little light, but probably ok for what I use my tractor for. I was looking for something cheap and quick. Maybe I'll have a heavier solution in the future. Better safe than sorry. 

I worked my loader pretty good in the dirt without any ballast and only once did I think it felt light in the back end. I just used my head and took my time and had no problems. Of course there is always the possibility of finding out the hard way! I think the higher recommended numbers are for liability reasons, for people who don't use their head. But as I implied b4, it's good, safe practice to follow the recommendations.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

MowHoward2210, I was hoping more owner's would have shown up by now. Are you the only one out there?   Gotta get some of your fellow 2210 owners aboard!


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

4100 is awesome in mud and snow with 4wd and turfs on it. I got the diesel. Only complaint i have is when i mow it quits about every 3 mows b/c of the fuel filter. have about 495 hours i think


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds to me like you have contaminated fuel. Do you refuel from a tank around your house/farm?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah we do. I think you are right. This last winter it quit working. All he did was get a diff number type deisel and it worked good after that. but will have to find out this summer when we really work it! 

eace:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

he also went through 2 2-cycle motors using some old gas he could not get rid of fast enough that was in a 55 gallon drum since he got rid of the little jd mower. But i think he did that on purpose lol he hated 2 cycles so now he got new 4 cycles lol


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

*oh yeah...*

they were on a boat and pontoon 48 johnson and 25 mercury


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You may have some microbial contamination in your diesel fuel tank. Do you have a filter on the pump unit for the diesel tank?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

nope just a pump


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

but if its micro then how could that clog a filter?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You should install a filter on the pump to catch an possble contamination that may be in the tank. What happens is condensation forms inside the tank due to temperature fluctuations and the water vapor in the air inside the tank condenses on the inner tank wall. The droplets of moisture (water) fall to the bottom of the tank as little water globules. Aglae and other micro beasties grow in these globules of water and actually eat the diesel fuel. They are very small but easily large enough to be caught in your tractor's fuel filter which is typically around 2 - 5 micron. Enough algae cells and little beasties get caught in your tractor fule filter and it will stop up and cause the tractor not to run; not to mention that this is hard on the injection pump when it is starved for fuel. You can install a 10 micron tank pump filter which will filter out most of the contamination. It is very cheap insurance. I installed one on my diesel tank I believe it cost me about $25.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I'll have to talk to him about it. Thanks chief


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

More than welcome! If it is the case that you have microbial contamination, I would suggest you add a diesel fuel anti-microbiocidal additive. This will kill an microbial growth in the tank but it will still need to be filtered. I add it to my off road diesel fuel tank since it sets much longer than my truck diesel tank does.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

will do thanks


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *MowHoward2210, I was hoping more owner's would have shown up by now. Are you the only one out there?   Gotta get some of your fellow 2210 owners aboard! *


I thought there would be some 2210 owners showing up also, Chief. There was quite a demand for them last year. :truth:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *I thought there would be some 2210 owners showing up also, Chief. There was quite a demand for them last year. :truth: *


Give it some time. I bet compact tractor guys start showing up slowly but surely. This web site beats the pants off of the "TLTB". They operate like GW and if my guess is correct; they will find their way here.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Give it some time. I bet compact tractor guys start showing up slowly but surely. This web site beats the pants off of the "TLTB". They operate like GW and if my guess is correct; they will find their way here. *


Bring'em on! It's lonely in here.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm here!!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

bump


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> * bump  *


Que es bump?   edro:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Well, how about any Kubota BX 22/23 owners? MF 2310 owners?

I moved a good third or maybe half of an 18 ton pile of chad last night. Was real pleased how the 210 loader handled full, heaping buckets of rock. Will be mowing this week, and building up one end of a dam on my pond with the FEL. Don't have to work the rest of the week, and the weather looks good! 

EDIT: For some reason I thought I was posting this in the CUT HUT. Move this if you want, Chief.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Do you want the entire thread moved to the CUT Hut? Since it was a brand specific thread, I figured it belonged here. There were so many posts in the CUT Hut that I think they were burrying other posts so I divided up according to brand. Figured they would get more exposure that way.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You bring up a good point though. We need to get a lot more compact utility tractor guys on this board.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thats ok, Chief. I had thought this thread had been moved CUT HUT when I posted. I'll start another one in CH about Kubotas, MF's etc. Thanks.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*BUMP*


----------



## horseman1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Mow,

I have a 2210, 210 loader, landpride box blade, homemade 2" receiver, homemade 3pt forks and industrial tires. I finished the 50 hour service a couple weeks back. I use it mostly for horse cleanup. I have some more projects in mind for it, like some bucket forks, tooth bar and hooks to weld on the bucket and some other stuff.

I love the thing and it has been really great. 

Kurt


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Kurt :friends: I'm sure Mow will be glad hes been so lonely being the only 2210 owner here


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

birthdaywi birthdaywi :blacksuit :blacksuit artydanc artydanc artydanc 



Mow's long awated fellow 2210 owner!!!!!

First welcome Kurt. and I HAVE to ask........ Do you use a MAC???


[Sorry kinda an inside joke, you will get it after a wile of hanging around here]


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by horseman1 _
> *Mow,
> 
> I have a 2210, 210 loader, landpride box blade, homemade 2" receiver, homemade 3pt forks and industrial tires. I finished the 50 hour service a couple weeks back. I use it mostly for horse cleanup. I have some more projects in mind for it, like some bucket forks, tooth bar and hooks to weld on the bucket and some other stuff.
> ...


*Welcome to TF, Kurt!* :friends: 

I've had my 2210 for a little over a year and have put about 150 hours on it. It has the 210 FEL, 62" MMM, LX4 Rotary Cutter, Woods toothbar, Hitch adapter, rear wheel weights, front weights, and a homemade rear ballast.

It's been a great little machine. Here's a link to my homemade ballast (cost about $10 in materials) which combined with my wheel weights gives me 380 lbs of ballast at the rear. It also makes a nice little roller. Mow's Flintstone Wheel


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *birthdaywi birthdaywi :blacksuit :blacksuit artydanc artydanc artydanc
> 
> 
> ...


If he did he would be doubly blessed. NANA


----------



## horseman1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for such a warm welcome! I have quite a bit of trouble getting on to this forum, since we only have dialup available out where I am and this forum takes quite a while to load at 26.4K ( bad phone lines). Sorry to say I dont use a Mac, but I use linux, Hpux, Openvms, Solaris and a few others once in a while if that helps any. Anyway, I dont get a lot of forum time on the computer but I'll make sure our friend Mow is not alone in his quest! These little tractors are pretty amazing compared to the garden tractors I've been used to before this last upgrade. However, I have to say that I seem to like all colors of tractors and am kinda funny that way . I never met one I didnt like and probably would have one of each if I had the money!

best regards,

Kurt


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome as well Kurt! :friends: :cheers:


----------



## horseman1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Mow, I like the flintstone wheel! I was thinking of something like that made of a large iron pipe to help smooth out the horse runs off the barn after I put some more dirt down.

Here is a picture of the 2210 while it was still clean 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v185/kurt_co/tractors/side.jpg">

Merry Christmas!

Kurt


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice tractor and place you have Kurt.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Looking good, Kurt! Mine's pretty muddy right now, but I know there's a few coats of Meguiar’s underneath the mud. I had my 2210 in my garage last winter for awhile before I had my polebarn built, so I waxed her up pretty good.

How well does the box blade work?


----------



## horseman1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Mow,

The boxblade is a lot more aggressive than what I really need. I originally bought it for ballast and collecting up the meadow muffins in the horse runs outside the stalls, but it is way too serious a tool for that. Since the runs are often not level, I take way too much dirt along with the manure. I've changed the pitch of the blade by adjusting the top link and have had maginal successs. I have to just be real careful not to dig in too much if I use it. So, on normal days, I use a garden tractor with a little box blade to gather the material, and then push it into a pile with the front blade. I then get out the 2210 and load it up with the FEL. I also use the 2210 to pull the spreader.

We have about 3 inches of snow and it is going to be 50 degrees today, so I will probably use the BB on the 2210, since I'll be playing in the soup today. Here is a link to a picture of the Craftsman GT.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v185/kurt_co/tractors/boxblade1.jpg

I just finshied a 3pt to sleeve hitch adapter so I could also use the little box blade with the 2210. I have some other ideas in mind that might work better, but for now at least I have a system that works. Before I got the 2210, it was a real pain without the FEL.

Kurt


----------

